# "Anruf in Abwesenheit" - 0137, 01377, 0900 und 0088-Lockanrufe



## harbai (30 Januar 2007)

Hallo, habe in der HAZ vom 29.1.07 ein Artikel über Lockanrufe gelesen. Später bekam ich um 15:51:37 diesen Anruf in Abwesenheit und es hat auch nur einmal geklingelt  "+902323758***". Es ist mir kein Schaden entstanden, wollte dieses nur bei Ihnen melden um weitern Missbrauch zu vermeiden.

_Rufnummer anonymisiert modaction_


----------



## Reducal (30 Januar 2007)

*AW: "Anruf in Abwesenheit" - 0137, 01377, 0900 und 0088-Lockanrufe*



harbai schrieb:


> Hallo, habe in der HAZ vom 29.1.07 ein Artikel über Lockanrufe gelesen. Später bekam ich um 15:51:37 diesen Anruf in Abwesenheit und es hat auch nur einmal geklingelt  "+902323758***". Es ist mir kein Schaden entstanden, wollte dieses nur bei Ihnen melden um weitern Missbrauch zu vermeiden.


Bist du Türke oder kennst du jemanden dort? Die Nummer ist aus der Türkei, evtl. hat sich aber auch nur jemand verwählt. Nicht jeder angezeigte Anruf in Abwesenheit ist auch eine Falle in betrügerischer Hinsicht und "melden" (rein schreiben) kannst du hier viel, diese Seiten sind jedoch eine Privatinitiative und keine Behörde, die tätig werden kann.


----------



## Unregistriert (20 Februar 2007)

*AW: "Anruf in Abwesenheit" - 0137, 01377, 0900 und 0088-Lockanrufe*

hallo, bekomme seit 2 tagen auch diese misteriösen Türkei-Anrufe

+9053.......


----------



## Unregistriert (22 Oktober 2007)

*AW: "Anruf in Abwesenheit" - 0137, 01377, 0900 und 0088-Lockanrufe*

habe gerade eben auch 2 anrufe it +905378302118 bekommen..


----------



## Unregistriert (27 Juli 2009)

*AW: "Anruf in Abwesenheit" - 0137, 01377, 0900 und 0088-Lockanrufe*

Hallo,
wurde heute morgen 5.37uhr auch angerufen von dieser Nummer: 01378100058. Es wurde nur einmal angeklingelt. Habe dann gerade im Internet gefunden, dass diese Nummer seit Freitag abend mal wieder ihr unwesen treibt.


----------



## webwatcher (27 Juli 2009)

*AW: "Anruf in Abwesenheit" - 0137, 01377, 0900 und 0088-Lockanrufe*

Toll, dann tu gefälligst was dagegen

Thread wegen sinnloser me-too Posterei  geschlossen.

Nur hier zu melden "ich auch" , ist  schlicht und ergreifend dämlich

hier stehen die erforderlichen Infos:

Lockanrufe: Anruf in Abwesenheit mit 0137 und 0900: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/serv.../58830-01378100026-pingbetrug.html#post287191


----------

